# Why do I know this song?



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is it from? Why do I know it?

Ameno - Era


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you into martial arts (Russian *****)?

Alexander Emelianenko uses it as his entrance theme


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Not really into that. I'm thinking more like music from an advert or something similar


----------

